# [foss cloud) comprendre vmbr0 et autres parametres réseau

## giulian

Bonjour

Je travail actuellement sur un projet personnel avec foss-cloud (http://www.foss-cloud.org/en/wiki/FOSS-Cloud) une distribution basé sur Gentoo qui permet de faire du VDI (Virtual Desktop Infrastructure) en vulgarisant c est un concurrent gratuit de ce que fait Vmware horizon view.

Je n'ai pas trouver de communauté active sur cette distribution donc si y a des gens ici qui connaissent cela serait bien pour moi de converser avec eux mais je pense aussi que la communauté Gentoo va pouvoir me dépatouiller

environnement technique:

- Un serveur ou est installer fosscloud ( 192.138.1.100)qui du coup est une sorte d'hyperviseur barre méta,l je manage ensuite fosscloud depuis une autre machine du réseau à partir d'un navigateur web

- ma freebox qui fait matériel actif (192.168.1.254)

Ce que je n'arrive pas à faire:

Voila pour le plantage de décor, mais voici mon problème plus précisément je ne suis pas un Linuxien et je découvre en même temps du coup. une fois fosscloud installé je créer une VM windows 7 mais je n arrive pas a faire en sorte que cette VM aille sur internet et pourtant je lui donne une adresse 192.168.1.200 avec pour passerelle j'ai tester les deux solutions192.168.1.254 ou 192.168.1.100 

Ce que je ne comprend pas:

En faisant des recherches j'ai vu que sur Gentoo il y avait le fichier etc/conf.d/net était l'équivalent de etc/network/interfaces ?

- Dans ce fichier j'ai bien l'eth0 configurer avec 192.168.1.100/16 et une routeseth0 avec 192.168.1.254 j 'en déduit que routeseth0= passerelle ?

Puis en dessous j'ai un vmbr0 qui sur ce que j'ai compris est créer pour les environnements de virtualisation afin de déterminer les adresse des machine virtuelles ? au début cette adresse est loufoque par rapport a mon réseau locale puisqu'elle est 172.31.1.255 je l'ai donc modifier plusieurs fois pour qu elle rentre dans mon réseau local avec une adresse de type 192.168.X.X mais après de nombreuse tentatives je n'arrive à rien..

Je pense ne comprend pas la notion de Bridge avec le vmbr0  pour les VM. pouvez vous m'aider à comprendre ?

Merci

----------

## giulian

dans mon fichier etc/conf.d/net j'ai :

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
# Physical interfaces

# physical interface #1

config_eth0="192.168.1.100/16 brd 192.168.255.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.254"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d) interfaces

brctl_vmbr0="eth0"

config_vmbr0="192.168.0.1/16 brd 192.168.255.255"
```

je ne comprend pas la ligne brctl_vmbr0=""

----------

## imaginasys

 *giulian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # physical interface #1
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.1.100/16 brd 192.168.255.255"
> ...

 

Je suis pas familier avec foss-cloud, mais à mon avis la ligne config_vmbr0 défini la portée des adresses que l'interface de la machine virtuelle  peut obtenir du dhcp.   Notes que la première partie spécifie l'interface physique (la première patte du bridge) et que cette adresse devrait être celle que ton routeur a donné à la machine hôte.   La machine virtuelle enverra un paquet IP premièrement par l'interface virtuelle et le paquet s'en ira à l'interface hôte et ensuite vers ton routeur et le nuage.

En résumé, si ton hôte ne voit pas l'internet par son interface physique tu ne pourras sûrement pas y arriver par l'interface virtuelle!

Un peu de lecture s'impose!!! 

http://www.6test.edu.cn/~lujx/linux_networking/0131777203_ch12lev1sec3.html

http://www.lainoox.com/bridge-brctl-tutorial-linux/

Les mêmes concepts sont valables pour d'autre logiciels de virtualisation (KVM, VirtualBox, etc.)  Un peu de google et tu trouveras plein de trucs intéressants!

Bonne chance!

                       Bernard    :Mr. Green: 

----------

